# block particular website



## Robliya (Sep 4, 2008)

i am using windows server 2003 with more than 30 client machines. in windows server 2003 how to block particular websites


----------



## XtabbedoutX (Sep 12, 2007)

Inside of DNS create a record of the website and point the IP address back to the local server (127.0.0.1) That will keep them from wandering onto the site.


----------

